# Sausage Cheese Balls



## ms.spain (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is a nice appetizer for your holiday party!Bring a nice bottle of your best homemade wine, and you are good to go!These are great served with(optional) a blend of equal amounts of mayo and Dijon mustard.


2 pounds of pork sausage, uncooked


1 1/2 cup Bisquick or Baking Mix


16 oz.(4 cups) finely shredded sharp cheddaror colby cheese


1/2 cup finely minced onion


1/2 cup finely chopped celery


1 teaspoon garlic powder


In a large mixing bowl, with hands, mix sausage,cheese,onion,celery, and garlic powder.Add bisquick and mix well with hands.


Form into 1" balls.Place on cookie sheet and bake at 375 degrees for 20-25 minutes, or until golden brown. Immediately remove from cookie sheets to paper towels.


Arrange on platter and serve with party toothpicks, and with optional sauce.


Makes about 85-90 appetizers.


----------

